# Rate my Live Guitar TONE?



## Viaticus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Sevenstring.org Users. I have a song I wrote and I recorded for my bands EP a month ago at the Basement Recording Studios NC with Jamie King(Between the Buried and Me, Last Chance to Reason, Human Abstract) that i want to share with you guys. He was kind enough to do the production. Its recorded with a EVH 5150 III head and a RG2228 modded with Lungren pickups. Does anyone dig the tone? Or does anyone dig the riffs? Or is it just me?


----------



## Alimination (Jul 29, 2011)

...well I dig it lol. Nice stuff sir


----------



## Viaticus (Jul 30, 2011)

Alimination said:


> ...well I dig it lol. Nice stuff sir



Thank you Good Sir! ha


----------



## chronocide (Jul 30, 2011)

It's not really live, is it...

It could cut better, but yeah it sounds decent.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice!!! Guitar could cut a liitle more but I like it.


----------



## gregmarx7 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm definitely digging this, nice work. 
But I do agree that the guitar could cut through the mix a little more.


----------



## Viaticus (Jul 30, 2011)

chronocide said:


> It's not really live, is it...
> 
> It could cut better, but yeah it sounds decent.



Yeah. Ive been using the exact same things I recorded with. All in the same settings and they work pretty good live. So that's the settings for the live guitar tone. NS2 and TS9DX KEELEY MOD and the MAXON OD808 and MXR TEN BAND EQUALIZER. All on the same settings.


----------



## Joelan (Aug 1, 2011)

If I heard that live my ears would be very happy.

It seems rare these days for live mixes at small venues at least to be anywhere near decent.


----------



## Viaticus (Aug 1, 2011)

Joelan said:


> If I heard that live my ears would be very happy.
> 
> It seems rare these days for live mixes at small venues at least to be anywhere near decent.



As would mine good sir. I agree completely with that statement.

A lot of small venues sound guys are ignorant of their boards. 

Take note anyone that reads this. Never let a guy who is wearing a pink cowboy hat run your sound when you play out ha


----------



## ZackP3750 (Aug 1, 2011)

Viaticus said:


> A lot of small venues sound guys are ignorant of their boards.



There is one venue in my town that pulls in some good shows but they have such shitty sound I've basically given up going there. Unless there's a band playing that knows exactly how they want their sound and will do the soundguy's work (Tosin ran from stage -> soundboard -> stage -> soundboard when he soundchecked here), its not even worth going.



That being said, I like your tone but agree with everyone's sentiments as far as cutting through. And the riffs are pretty gnarly as well


----------



## Viaticus (Aug 1, 2011)

ZackP3750 said:


> There is one venue in my town that pulls in some good shows but they have such shitty sound I've basically given up going there. Unless there's a band playing that knows exactly how they want their sound and will do the soundguy's work (Tosin ran from stage -> soundboard -> stage -> soundboard when he soundchecked here), its not even worth going.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I like your tone but agree with everyone's sentiments as far as cutting through. And the riffs are pretty gnarly as well



That's similiar to my situation. thanks bro


----------



## Michael T (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds good, digging the riffs.


----------

